# NCAA Recruiting Dead Period Extended to April 15, 2021



## Airborn (Nov 12, 2020)

The NCAA oversight committee announced on Wednesday it has recommended extending the recruiting dead period, moving it to April 15th, 2021. 
NCAA extends recruiting dead period to April


----------



## Giesbock (Nov 12, 2020)

Bummer!  This affects a range of Showcase tournaments and ID Camps..

Better upgrade my video camera gear since in person game-watching by coaches seems like an extinct breed.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 19, 2020)

So much for surf cup, dallas cup, players, jefferson, etc and the like.   Going to have go back to the old fashion ways or something besides sending in footage from whenever


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 19, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> So much for surf cup, dallas cup, players, jefferson, etc and the like.   Going to have go back to the old fashion ways or something besides sending in footage from whenever


What happened? Is  there any new news?


----------



## Dubs (Nov 19, 2020)

If any showcases or tournaments happen, they will have to offer streaming services like ECNL did in Phoenix.  It's going to be the only way until we get that vaccine.  Again, this is on contingent on whether or not they cancel these events because of the spiking happening all over.... which honestly is probably the most prudent thing right now.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 19, 2020)

The streaming and recording for the Phoenix event was so nice! I hope ECNL will consider doing that for all showcases until NCAA D1 can recruit in person again.


----------

